# Mediums for a dread???



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

just a little curious as to whether i should be using Medium gauge strings on a dread(i like the "bassy"/bluegrass) although for most of the time i usually go with lights.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I would use mediums if you are playing 'grass


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL - was gonna answer on AGF, but since you're here, here it goes...

I've always preferred lights and extra light on all of my acoustics, due to my playing style. On a whim, last night I took the light Clear tones off my D-03 and put medium Elixirs - as soon as the shimmer toned down off them with an hour or two of playing, the difference was pretty significant...very big sound, especially on the bass and mids. It does stiffen the action quite a bit, so if you're doing a lot of stretched out bending, you might find the transition a little challenging at first, but if it's a big sound you're after, this is the way to go IF your guitar is able to handle the strain.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

My Norman B-20 came with lights and it was a lot better when I put mediums on it.

My 1975 Ovation semi-shallow bowl works way better with lights though.

So I'd say just try them and see what you think.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

It does depend on the guitar. If it is a very sensitive guitar, you can get the dynamics you want from lights. A more heavily built guitar can often require a Medium to open up. The best is to experiment. As they say "Your milage may vary!" And, how many things can you do to change the sound of your guitar. - You can also try picks. There are picks that run up to $50 ea. Different tip shapes, or different materials, or different thicknesses. For some music, you will want a pick that is 3.5mm to 5mm thick, for other stuff you'll want something thinner, perhaps down to 1mm. I tend not to play with picks thinner than 1mm as they don't return quickly enough and they sound thin. However, some folks find the paper thin picks give them the sound they are looking for. One of my pickin' pals calls his collection of picks his "tone controls".


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I was using Martin 80/20 Bronze mediums but changed to Martin Acoustic SP Phosphor Bronze mediums yesterday. 

The 80/20s have better bass and only cost $5.50 per set so I'll be going back to them. 

The phosphor bronze do have nice mid-range though.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like playing bluegrass and my style on acoustic is mostly harder playing. Many years ago I used lights on an acoustic. When I had bought an HD28 years ago I decided after a few months of playing it with lights, to try mediums on it. It really brough the bottom end out. It just sounded dramatically better that I couldn't go back to lights. I now own an HD28V and would never put lights on it.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

What's the make of you're dread?If it's geared towards bluegras players it may be able to take mediums.I would think most dreads could handel mediums though but it depends on the manufacturer's specs and what it was built/braced for.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

D'addario make a med-light gauge that you might want to try.
definitely keep an eye on the bridge. it is not uncommon when switching from light to medium gauge to notice that the bridge might start lifting due to the extra tension. this can be more common on older guitars where the glue has dried out. 
you may need to compensate the saddle to get the right intonation for the b-string too.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

All of the Taylor dreads come with mediums, because dreads excel with straight flat picking. If you're into finger picking, lights and even a different body shape would be ideal.


----------

